# A. avicularia vs. A. braunshauseni



## Chris_Skeleton (Aug 12, 2010)

Can someone tell me the difference between these two? Or how to distinguish them from one another. They look the same to me.


----------



## joshuai (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the braunshauseni gets way bigger! But im not sure about the looks of them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 18, 2010)

*Very Similar Looking Sp.*

I will show you a Pic of the New One I am getting.....When I get it soon...

They get MUCH Bigger than regular Avic Avic's 

*Edited*      This is the Girl I am arranging to acquire soon......:}......I have seen her B 4 in person:





Also: It is my personal Opinion....that Hobbyists sometimes own "Goliath" Pink-Toes, and do Not know it...or have specimen long enough, 2 find out  Patience...... {Their toes are generally Pinker I feel}

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 18, 2010)

As mentioned _A.braunshauseni_ can reach leg spans of up to 7" or so where _A.avicularia_ will on grow up to about 5" leg span. I have a _A.braunshauseni_ grown on sling here I bought at the same time as a _A.azuraklaasi_ and both were exactly the same size when I bought them both have been fed the same kept the same and the _A.braunshauseni_ is already half an inch bigger.


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 18, 2010)

*Another Pic, after molt - Via ~ Code Wilster {nice guy}*

I wanted to purchase her in October.....Now I get to still  I have seen other specimens like,
 & once owned a Peruvian Pink
 ~ A. Urticans Female, that was as Big as Hand. This Girl will be Cherished


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm, Ive got a while till mine grows that big......

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bliss (Aug 18, 2010)

I would like to know some very in-depth taxonomic features that separates (or even synonymyze) Avicularia "avicularia" and Avicularia "braunhaunseni".  

Color means nothing.. nor does size.

Any reports/papers?  And yes, I have read through Ray's older posts on the Tarantula Store concerning Avicularia..


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 19, 2010)

bliss said:


> I would like to know some very in-depth taxonomic features that separates (or even synonymyze) Avicularia "avicularia" and Avicularia "braunhaunseni".
> 
> Color means nothing.. nor does size.


Well, then.....This will mean nothing to you = I wasn't trying to prove anything to ya ;P LMK when you figure it out, and it'll mean just as much 2 Me - Dragon Lover


----------



## bliss (Aug 19, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Well, then.....This will mean nothing to you = I wasn't trying to prove anything to ya ;P LMK when you figure it out, and it'll mean just as much 2 Me - Dragon Lover


I never said that you were trying to prove anything, my post was not actually directed towards you or anyone else in particular.  

It is a very serious question.  

Leave dragons out of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 19, 2010)

*...Lived by the Sea...*

I was just sharing Pic and Opinion, from examples I have seen over years....You don't see specimens this Lg. often, and my understanding is: That there is Data on them, they are larger, have differences, and they are bred & sold Overseas regularly. I was not prepared to search-out and link extra info - I'll try harder as I search for Male :}

I am excited :razz: to finally get one of these "Biggies" - Finding a MM will be a special challenge for me....like tying my shoes 

I also wish Avics were sorted out more thoroughly.....I should do some further, actual research on the Genus, reguarding Sp. "Goliath" - there is data on them - they do exist - However, I am no Entomologist.

Not too many True {Metallica} "White-Toed" - Pink-Toes in Hobby now-a-days, either = All mixed up 

I have a Dragon 2! He is Majical & named: Puff


----------

